# FarmerTec Holzfforma G660 Purple Monster



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

Is this a mean purple machine or is it blue? I just got one last week. It is exactly the same as the kit just blue and without the opportunity to improve it. I see where the rotor still breaks. Do you disassemble it for preventive stuff or run it until its done? I could smell gas, maybe they test them.

anyone using one? I have not cranked it.

I love the color. I wondered if it was going to be actually orange when they shipped it, Huztl.net has this and says its for folks that dont want a kit. something for everyone.


----------



## bplust (Oct 28, 2018)

If you didn't post a picture, I'd swear that, between the title & description, you were describing an implement you picked up on 8th Ave in NYC to keep the wife loyal while you travel for business.

I have no comment on the product; just going for a low-brow chuckle.


----------



## Little Al (Oct 28, 2018)

Beware false info It's blue not purple " Item not as described"


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 28, 2018)

A quick check of the starter is in order as sometimes the knot in the rope stands proud of the pulley and will catch on the flywheel at speed.









Four screws @ ten minutes.


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 28, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> anyone using one?


No



Bedford T said:


> I have not crunked it.


Fixed it


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

That's two problems then. Since day one in the kits the rotor would explode from the plastic being weak, when you drop start them. I don't drop start but mine eventually broke. Changing to a oem fixed that. You will mess the spring up before breaking that rotor. I have a rotor to put on it.

Yours has a bent spring that was a big knot, I don't recall the spring being damaged by the drop start faliure.




67L36Driver said:


> A quick check of the starter is in order as sometimes the knot in the rope stands proud of the pulley and will catch on the flywheel at speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 28, 2018)

I have watched a couple YouTube videos on them and they say they are pretty decent machines and the fast idle actually works. They are supposedly built by another company for huztl.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

Hutzl is the marketplace for FarmerTec. FarmerTec is a manufacturer and a buyer. Somebody they own builds them out of the same pot of parts the kits come from. They been building saws for Africa for a long time they sell a ton of the 070 there. Here they actually made their brand distinct. Yes it a 660 they did not design but they took it and developed their own identity, no orange and cream knockoff. You are using a Chinese machine. A real nice one.

That was what peaked my curiosity, the kit saws have guys that really depend on their gut to build it, and they would screw it up or not catch a problem and the thing would fail and there would be hard feelings. That's why I did a mess of videos anyone that cared for a great saw could have it if they put in the work. Well they solved the work part. They took that responsibility out of the hands of the impatient. But back to what I am curious about, what about the things like the rotor plastic, or the long Tang on the circlip or the twenty or so other things that would improve the life of the saw that would require a different part.

I told the main guy two years ago he should take this step and he did and it seems to be assembled well.


ammoaddict said:


> I have watched a couple YouTube videos on them and they say they are pretty decent machines and the fast idle actually works. They are supposedly built by another company for huztl.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 28, 2018)

You got one thing right. They took it...


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

Get over it.


cuinrearview said:


> You got one thing right. They took it...



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 28, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> Get over it.
> 
> chainsaw kits and packing lists
> http://thechainsawkitguy.com
> http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


I'm good, never hurts to remind newbies though

I know where to get what I need for what I do...


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

Anyone in NC or close to the border, I can be in SC in 1.5hr that would like to do a side by side with me if you have a Stihl 660, I would like to see how they compare. I am pretty proud of the 660 I built and could use it, still I would prefer a Stihl so it would be a true comparison.

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Remle (Oct 28, 2018)

I guess the question here is should patents last forever? At some point it ceases to be theft and actually becomes a service to the public. I mean Stihl hasn’t sold some of these saws here in decades. Farmertec is producing parts and new saws that will likely keep some of these saws in service decades from now. Making counterfeits is unethical, but making reproductions or replacement parts is not.


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 28, 2018)

They used to be counterfeits, poor ones. Now they're just copies. Still poor ones. 

They do make serviceable bar nuts, decomp plugs, and intake clamps. And cheap!


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> They used to be counterfeits, poor ones. Now they're just copies. Still poor ones.
> 
> They do make serviceable bar nuts, decomp plugs, and intake clamps. And cheap!


So which of these counterfeits do you own? Just so we know that your assessment is first hand. 


http://thechainsawkitguy.com

https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 28, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> So which of these counterfeits do you own? Just so we know that your assessment is first hand.
> 
> 
> http://thechainsawkitguy.com
> ...


Some of the decomp plugs, clamps, and bar nuts. I bought a box of FT parts for a 372 build once, and ended up not feeling comfortable using any of them because I knew I'd sell the saw eventually. The crank assembly was heavier than stock, the metal on the oiler was lighter. Felt like it wouldn't be durable. The air deflector that goes under the starter was so ridiculously horribly molded that I re-used the stocker that had a small groove worn through it but still functioned.

Basically I had an issue with more than half of the components I bought. The experience created my opinion on this manufacturer. It was emboldened reading the threads about kit saws. EVERY one focuses on the problem areas and part swaps to OEM, just to make them function. And this is when the components are new. One has to believe that wear would cause premature failure to others. And then there are the build offs at GTGs, which consistently end in consensus that they're not worth it. And these opinions are from folks who have far more experience than me.

I don't have a Holzafarmeteccahuztl saw, and I won't. I repair and build OEM saws with OEM and a proven AM part here and there. I have used one Huztl clutch cover. The Chinese are just too inconsistent at this point.

My opinion is always evolving though.


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> Some of the decomp plugs, clamps, and bar nuts. I bought a box of FT parts for a 372 build once, and ended up not feeling comfortable using any of them because I knew I'd sell the saw eventually. The crank assembly was heavier than stock, the metal on the oiler was lighter. Felt like it wouldn't be durable. The air deflector that goes under the starter was so ridiculously horribly molded that I re-used the stocker that had a small groove worn through it but still functioned.
> 
> Basically I had an issue with more than half of the components I bought. The experience created my opinion on this manufacturer. It was emboldened reading the threads about kit saws. EVERY one focuses on the problem areas and part swaps to OEM, just to make them function. And this is when the components are new. One has to believe that wear would cause premature failure to others. And then there are the build offs at GTGs, which consistently end in consensus that they're not worth it. And these opinions are from folks who have far more experience than me.
> 
> ...


I never bought a husky kit. Your right in that to make a trustworthy saw you gotta replace some parts. It can be done i have a 660 that is good as the one they made. But it required work and attention to detail. I got 500-600 in a 1200 saw.

I walk up to a tree and going to cut it down I don't want the thing melting on me half way in. Things happen fast. The case and tank and things are OEM quailty but you do, you must, make changes and you only have half the cost in it. thats a prize.

I replace, decomp, circlip, piston bearing, rotor, elastostart, cylinder, piston, carb, fuel hose, throttle bar, trigger, rim kit. Improved on the foil with header tape. The kit gives you the framework.

Cutting firewood it would be safe, felling is another matter

http://thechainsawkitguy.com

https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

There I am back to wanting to see how I feel about this G660

http://thechainsawkitguy.com

https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 28, 2018)

$500-$600, plus how much in time? Not sure about you, but my time is worth something. Another $150 maybe? You can buy a hell of a lot of 660 for $750, and it's actually worth $750. Good luck getting $750 out of an AM one, if you fully disclose what's under the hood. And the hood...


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> $500-$600, plus how much in time? Not sure about you, but my time is worth something. Another $150 maybe? You can buy a hell of a lot of 660 for $750, and it's actually worth $750. Good luck getting $750 out of an AM one, if you fully disclose what's under the hood. And the hood...


You are in a different world. My time is mine. I have sold them to people that wanted them because I built them. I never built one to sell. It's my hobby i make the point of it's value based on a box of overseas parts.

By the way I got 750

http://thechainsawkitguy.com

https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 28, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> There I am back to wanting to see how I feel about this G660
> 
> http://thechainsawkitguy.com
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


I won't take all of the responsibility for the derail, just the majority of it


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> I won't take all of the responsibility for the derail, just the majority of it


No the points are intertwined. 

http://thechainsawkitguy.com

https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 28, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> You are in a different world. My time is mine. I have sold them to people that wanted them because I built them. I never built one to sell. It's my hobby i make the point of it's value based on a box of overseas parts.
> 
> http://thechainsawkitguy.com
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


Much like firewood, the majority of the value to a kit saw would be in the labor. If you have some people willing to buy, more power to you.


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

I DO NOT SELL SAWS. 

It's really hard to have a conversation when folks don't understand what you are talking about.

Firewood is cut on the ground
Trees are fell down. 

One is much more dangerous than the other and my posted related to the danger of a saw failing in a fell not about income driven cutting firewood or home heating. Where the log lays on ground you cut it and if saw stops so what, 







cuinrearview said:


> Much like firewood, the majority of the value to a kit saw would be in the labor. If you have some people willing to buy, more power to you.



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 28, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> By the way I got 750





Bedford T said:


> I DO NOT SELL SAWS


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

I am not going to chase this, you can't read. If you don't understand what all that means when taken in context using the words written.


cuinrearview said:


>



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 28, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> I am not going to chase this, you can't read. If you don't understand what all that means when taken in context using the words written.
> 
> chainsaw kits and packing lists
> http://thechainsawkitguy.com
> http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


I'm fully able to read and understand hypocrisy. No need to chase anything. Thanks for the insult.


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

Back at ya. I get frustrated when a simple point is taken out of context. When someone asks what will you sell that for is different that advertising something for sale and that is the point you missed, it's a shame you find it insulting, and the only conclusion I could reach


cuinrearview said:


> I'm fully able to read and understand hypocrisy. No need to chase anything. Thanks for the insult.



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 28, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> I never bought a husky kit. Your right in that to make a trustworthy saw you gotta replace some parts. It can be done i have a 660 that is good as the one they made. But it required work and attention to detail. I got 500-600 in a 1200 saw.
> 
> I walk up to a tree and going to cut it down I don't want the thing melting on me half way in. Things happen fast. The case and tank and things are OEM quailty but you do, you must, make changes and you only have half the cost in it. thats a prize.
> 
> ...


You should try the husky kit. I think you would like it. The only OEM parts I used were an o ring that was missing from the kit and an OEM decomp. It is so much better than the 660 kit I got. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 28, 2018)

Oh, and keep us informed how the blue saw does.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 28, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> Back at ya. I get frustrated when a simple point is taken out of context. When someone asks what will you sell that for is different that advertising something for sale and that is the point you missed, it's a shame you find it insulting, and the only conclusion I could reach
> 
> chainsaw kits and packing lists
> http://thechainsawkitguy.com
> http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


Just like "I got" is different than "I would take" right? Or is that out of context?


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

I swear, I don't know why I have not pulled the trigger on a husky. I am sure your right.

I am a Ford man, I look at the other stuff but I buy Ford, and so goes with the Stihl. Maybe one day.

I sure will, on the blue, again is it blue. I am no good a shades of color


ammoaddict said:


> Oh, and keep us informed how the blue saw does.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 28, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> I swear, I don't know why I have not pulled the trigger on a husky. I am sure your right.
> 
> I am a Ford man, I look at the other stuff but I buy Ford, and so goes with the Stihl. Maybe one day.
> 
> ...


I used to be brand loyal, but not anymore. I have a Ford truck now but will probably try a Chevy next time. My outdoor power equipment consists of Husqvarna, Stihl, Dolmar and Echo. Some I really like and would buy again and some I wish I would have bought another brand in. Some companies make top notch in one area and lack a little in other areas.
I think you would like the husky kit. It's a little more simple to put together I think, once you figure out where all the parts go 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## cedar rat (Oct 28, 2018)

We had to get one of these big Blue saws to try out, I mean they come with full wrap handle bar and it has free shipping! Looks good and started right up, no problems, good power and a nice dark blue color, what's not to like?

I would have liked to break it down to check the cylinder for squish and make sure the ports got a bit bevel and smoothed out. But decided just use it and see how it does.

I doubt it will out last my Stihl 044, but it cost about half the price!


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

I know what you mean. I like the color too

http://thechainsawkitguy.com

https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 28, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> Just like "I got" is different than "I would take" right? Or is that out of context?


They don't understand what we build, I guess.


----------



## Remle (Oct 28, 2018)

At $300 shipped it’s less than a third of a pro Stihl. Then again, that Chinese metallurgy makes it a questionable bargain even at that price. I just broke or blunted half a dozen Ryobi drillbits this evening trying to drill out a steel rivet. I had bought a similar set a year or so ago and they worked great. This batch however was soft. When I switched to an older bit it went right through that rivet in seconds. That’s Chinese workmanship for you. Sometimes it’s good and cheap, but as often as not it’s junk.


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

On the name plate it says 3rd generation machine.

1. Stihl ms660
2. Farmertec ms660 kit
3. Holzfforma G660

I get that now

http://thechainsawkitguy.com

https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

Remle said:


> At $300 shipped it’s less than a third of a pro Stihl. Then again, that Chinese metallurgy makes it a questionable bargain even at that price. I just broke or blunted half a dozen Ryobi drillbits this evening trying to drill out a steel rivet. I had bought a similar set a year or so ago and they worked great. This batch however was soft. When I switched to an older bit it went right through that rivet in seconds. That’s Chinese workmanship for you. Sometimes it’s good and cheap, but as often as not it’s junk.



I wonder if most guys walked in to their Ace and saw this blue saw (or a kit) for 300$ next to a new Stihl 1000$ ms660. The blue would sell out. Or they would buy both and hedge their bets. I think it would sell out, I do. When they felt it. The kit or this one are real, this is maybe prettier.

http://thechainsawkitguy.com

https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## holeycow (Oct 28, 2018)

Has anyone any amount of hours on one of these? Like several hundred hours?

Or several hundred hours on a kit saw?


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

I know of kit saws with over 125 hours. I built a couple for a tree service. They like them fine. One was using a hyway kit and the other was stock. I used Stihl piston bearings in the hyway. The Farmertec kit may have more hours I would need to ask

Both have Stihl rotors and elastostart, even those wear out.

http://thechainsawkitguy.com

https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## holeycow (Oct 28, 2018)

So far, to me those kits look like a curiosity, a puzzle, a learning tool. (This based on reading and videos only, as I’ve never touched one.)

A puzzle that burns gas, makes smoke and noise, and cuts wood. 

Cool. 

Cheap fun, really. Not nearly as cheap in Canada though..


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

holeycow said:


> So far, to me those kits look like a curiosity, a puzzle, a learning tool. (This based on reading and videos only, as I’ve never touched one.)
> 
> A puzzle that burns gas, makes smoke and noise, and cuts wood.
> 
> ...


Chainsaws there and Australia seem real high. You would benefit

http://thechainsawkitguy.com

https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Remle (Oct 28, 2018)

I’m sure you’re right about that, and they wouldn’t be wrong either, but guys that spend $1k+ on an MS661 are also making the right decision. When your livelihood depends on your tools working day in and day out, saving a few hundred dollars on a chainsaw and getting a questionable saw isn’t a smart choice. A day of tree felling can easily run $1000+.

Like you though, I’m just a guy that likes saws, and I’m tempted to buy one of them. It’s kind of like the lottery. Sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## holeycow (Oct 28, 2018)

Good used ones, and particular ones on sale are not necessarily that high.

I have done ok on all of my few, I think.

It’s funny(or not); as our Canadian dollar fluctuates the cost of goods resists ever coming down. It takes quite a sustained rise in our dollar over several years for anything to ever come down in price.

All it takes for prices to go up is a mere whiff of a rumour of second hand information declaring a drop in our dollar.


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

holeycow said:


> Good used ones, and particular ones on sale are not necessarily that high.
> 
> I have done ok on all of my few, I think.
> 
> ...


That happens here.

http://thechainsawkitguy.com

https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## holeycow (Oct 28, 2018)

Yup, at this point no one in their right mind would actually work one of those in a remote location where you only bring one saw for the day.


----------



## holeycow (Oct 28, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> That happens here.
> 
> http://thechainsawkitguy.com
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy



I suppose it’s how things work.


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 28, 2018)

holeycow said:


> Yup, at this point no one in their right mind would actually work one of those in a remote location where you only bring one saw for the day.


That's a bad plan to start with. You need a backup. A kit saw, two kit saws I build would let you get a full day and safely. Cutting alone is not safe either

http://thechainsawkitguy.com

https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Justsaws (Oct 29, 2018)

holeycow said:


> Has anyone any amount of hours on one of these? Like several hundred hours?
> 
> Or several hundred hours on a kit saw?



I running a kit version of the MS660. Only non kit parts is the clutch washer, drum and some Dirko. Not sure on hours but passed 5 gallons of fuel a while back. Cylinder was rough out the box, honed it, a loooot and cleaned up the ports runs well. No running issues so far, fuel cap leaks, just like my Stihl 660. Copied the leak they did.

My plan was to use the kit saw to try out some of the aftermarket 660 cylinders that I have accumulated over the years. Keep the actual 1122s all OEM, put the AM stuff on a AM saw. AM saw holding up so far, still have not tried out the other AM cylinders.


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 29, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> That's a bad plan to start with. You need a backup. A kit saw, two kit saws I build would let you get a full day and safely. Cutting alone is not safe either
> 
> http://thechainsawkitguy.com
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


Now we're up to two $500-$600 saws to replace one $1000 authentic saw?


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 29, 2018)

I would not tell you not to cut alone, or two saws we're a good idea in case one got stuck. That way I could laugh too we're your day went South. 



cuinrearview said:


> Now we're up to two $500-$600 saws to replace one $1000 authentic saw?



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 29, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> I would not tell you not to cut alone, or two saws we're a good idea in case one got stuck. That way I could laugh too we're your day went South.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok


----------



## holeycow (Oct 29, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> That's a bad plan to start with. You need a backup. A kit saw, two kit saws I build would let you get a full day and safely. Cutting alone is not safe either



What I meant was; a sawhand who leaves home for a month or months at a time brings all he needs to work that length of time. He would be crazy to bring a Chinese saw. He doesn’t bring an Echo. He only very rarely brings a
Dolmar.

I’m not talking about a day trip for a hobbiest.


----------



## holeycow (Oct 29, 2018)

And I’m not trying to scathe the hutzl saw either, cause I haven’t even see one.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Oct 29, 2018)

Who cuts with only one saw, regardless of whether it's OEM or AM?


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## holeycow (Oct 29, 2018)

Canyon Angler said:


> Who cuts with only one saw, regardless of whether it's OEM or AM?



Every sawhand who works in the bush.

Their other saws are far away.

Ffs.

There are lots of places where Starbucks doesn’t exist.


----------



## holeycow (Oct 29, 2018)

Some of yous really need to get out in the open spaces where you drive 2 or 300 miles between gas stations. And there’s no people in between

A lot of saw work happens in some of those places.

Anyone can survive with 10 saws at their disposal only a few steps away.


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 29, 2018)

holeycow said:


> Every sawhand who works in the bush.
> 
> Their other saws are far away.
> 
> ...


Doesn't seem very forward thinking. What do they do when the tensioner strips out? Or the piston pin bearing gets sloppy? Or the starter spool explodes? How do they even make any money?


----------



## holeycow (Oct 29, 2018)

They carry Stihls or Huskys. Usually two identical saws. Sometimes more. And a few spare parts. Good saws rarely break down. Saws that breakdown aquire a reputation very quickly and those models are abandoned.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Oct 29, 2018)

holeycow said:


> They carry Stihls or Huskys. Usually two identical saws. Sometimes more.



I thought you just said real men only needed one saw out in the woolly wilds. 

Ffs


----------



## holeycow (Oct 29, 2018)

They pack one saw with them for the day is what I’ve been trying to say all along.

Ffs.


----------



## boomeradf (Oct 29, 2018)

I am never going to make it up the damn hill if I now need two saws and basically a third worth of parts plus all the other crap some of you boys appear to haul off with you.


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 29, 2018)

boomeradf said:


> I am never going to make it up the damn hill if I now need two saws and basically a third worth of parts plus all the other crap some of you boys appear to haul off with you.


But it's for the "working man"


----------



## cedar rat (Oct 29, 2018)

Interesting thoughts on whether these saws can be used for logging. If I was falling and bucking for helicopter logging, long ways from the truck I would want new name brand OEM or even working under a tower. But so many jobs these days are small jobs clearing land for home owners and such, skidder and cat logging, I'd be happy to take big blue to any of these type jobs.

Big blue would make a good landing saw, bucking and bumping knots.

I went to our local saw shop a couple weeks back, there was a 661 for sale, the tag said $1,600+, I just rounded down. So the full price plus sales tax would put it to $1.700 and then some! Not sure how much the 661 is without the extra charges for being in Alaska.

These days all I do is firewood and a few cedar shake blocks, the G660's look like good value for my dollar.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Oct 29, 2018)

cedar rat said:


> $1,700


----------



## cedar rat (Oct 29, 2018)

Canyon Angler said:


>



You might find that funny, but I live on the third largest island in the US, you can only get here by air, or boat, it's a 3+hour ferry ride each way, and it's not cheap. Ketchikan our nearest city is more of a tourist town so prices there are also spendy.

But we have lots of trees and great fishing, if you like salmon and halibut


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 29, 2018)

cedar rat said:


> You might find that funny, but I live on the third largest island in the US, you can only get here by air, or boat, it's a 3+hour ferry ride each way, and it's not cheap. Ketchikan our nearest city is more of a tourist town so prices there are also spendy.
> 
> But we have lots of trees and great fishing, if you like salmon and halibut


Cell phone service? 

http://thechainsawkitguy.com

https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## holeycow (Oct 29, 2018)

boomeradf said:


> I am never going to make it up the damn hill if I now need two saws and basically a third worth of parts plus all the other crap some of you boys appear to haul off with you.



That’s all I was trying to say. You said it much better than me


----------



## cedar rat (Oct 29, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> Cell phone service?



Yes we do have cell service here and in most the islands towns, and land lines to, internet is Hughes net satellite, and APT for electricity.

Alaska has no price gouging laws, so our prices in remote areas can really hurt the wallet! That said itt can be a real pita and quite spendy to get things shipped here, no one wants to ship to AK, just to lower 48! But Huztl ships here!


----------



## Canyon Angler (Oct 29, 2018)

Not laughing at the price so much as at the notion that an OEM saw is worth 3 or 4 times as much as an AM saw.


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 29, 2018)

It seems like the only people bashing the Chinese saws or the saw kits are the people that don't have them. I do understand that if I made a living with a saw, it wouldn't be the only saw I took to the woods. I would take a proven dependable saw with me as a backup while I gave the clone a try.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Remle (Oct 29, 2018)

I think what I’d really like to see is a Taiwanese saw, selling for $5-600. The Chinese DO know how to make quality products, but the mainlanders just seem to have a culture of skimping on things and selling substandard goods in order to make a buck. I really think that 3 generations of communism was poisonous for their business ethics.


----------



## cedar rat (Oct 29, 2018)

Remle said:


> I think what I’d really like to see is a Taiwanese saw, selling for $5-600. The Chinese DO know how to make quality products, but the mainlanders just seem to have a culture of skimping on things and selling substandard goods in order to make a buck. I really think that 3 generations of communism was poisonous for their business ethics.



I agree with you, but will add that I remember when _Made in Japan_ meant it was junk, if nails bent easy they were called "jap nails", sunbeam cars, or even the first Honda Cars were pretty much considered junk. Now days Japan's products are considered high quality.

That said, China has a ways to go be for being considered top quality, but their products are improving.


----------



## smokey7 (Oct 29, 2018)

It seems weird to me that the assembled kit saws seem to not have near the issues that the kits have. Makes me wonder if they use better "grade" parts or different vendors for the assembled ones? It would be nice if someone took one apart to see how they got around tge issues or if the parts are just right and better?


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 29, 2018)

It was said on one of the YouTube videos of the g660 that they were built for huztl by another company, not farmertec. True or not, I don't know. One thing that kinda makes me believe it is the g365 saw they sell has a 48mm cylinder unlike the 50 mm that the kit saw comes with.


smokey7 said:


> It seems weird to me that the assembled kit saws seem to not have near the issues that the kits have. Makes me wonder if they use better "grade" parts or different vendors for the assembled ones? It would be nice if someone took one apart to see how they got around tge issues or if the parts are just right and better?



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhenderson (Oct 29, 2018)

How can these saws be sold in the U.S. without meeting EPA standards?


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 29, 2018)

Good question. Do we know for sure they don't meet EPA?


Jhenderson said:


> How can these saws be sold in the U.S. without meeting EPA standards?



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhenderson (Oct 29, 2018)

I didn’t see the emissions sticker in any photos. You think the Chinese spent the years plus what it costs for all the govt testing?


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 29, 2018)

There was also a time where it meant quailty. After the war people held a grudge and we bombed the crap out of them, hence crap.


cedar rat said:


> I agree with you, but will add that I remember when _Made in Japan_ meant it was junk, if nails bent easy they were called "jap nails", sunbeam cars, or even the first Honda Cars were pretty much considered junk. Now days Japan's products are considered high quality.
> 
> That said, China has a ways to go be for being considered top quality, but their products are improving.



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 29, 2018)

Absolutely not. What I was thinking was if the Stihl passed EPA and these are a direct copy, would they pass as well? I have no idea, I was just wondering.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco (Oct 29, 2018)

Nice that something is out there to take up the yoke when you find out your old P51 Pioneer is made of Studerbakerium.


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 29, 2018)

Lol, your taking no responsibility for the poor assembly, rushing, hard headed, folklore was the service manual of the kit buyer who builds his own saw

With the same parts if you do it carefully they saw kit would last a year, you replace the parts and do the work and it will last long time, of course with it swinging from a helicopter is not good for any saw


smokey7 said:


> It seems weird to me that the assembled kit saws seem to not have near the issues that the kits have. Makes me wonder if they use better "grade" parts or different vendors for the assembled ones? It would be nice if someone took one apart to see how they got around tge issues or if the parts are just right and better?



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 29, 2018)

If it's a copy they meet the standard.


Jhenderson said:


> How can these saws be sold in the U.S. without meeting EPA standards?



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Marco (Oct 29, 2018)

It might be a copy of a design that no longer meets EPA regs.


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 29, 2018)

What epa

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Marco (Oct 29, 2018)

Marco said:


> It might be a copy of a design that no longer meets EPA regs.


that's why it works.


----------



## Marco (Oct 29, 2018)

With all this talk about sustainable renewable fuel, I would think an old Lombard with a bad oiler diaphragm should pass cutting wood over some other brainfart ideas.


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 29, 2018)

cedar rat said:


> Yes we do have cell service here and in most the islands towns, and land lines to, internet is Hughes net satellite, and APT for electricity.
> 
> Alaska has no price gouging laws, so our prices in remote areas can really hurt the wallet! That said itt can be a real pita and quite spendy to get things shipped here, no one wants to ship to AK, just to lower 48! But Huztl ships here!


They are changing that law that helps them ship. Gonna nip it. That is going to hurt us

http://thechainsawkitguy.com

https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## holeycow (Oct 29, 2018)

Damn!

When does that happen?


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 29, 2018)

holeycow said:


> Damn!
> 
> When does that happen?


Watch the post office rates. They gave them a break shipping in. I think sooner than later. Hawaii, Alaska will get hit hardest

http://thechainsawkitguy.com

https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## holeycow (Oct 29, 2018)

Our postal workers are on some kindofa rotating strike right now. 

Just had to throw that out there


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 29, 2018)

Here is a close up look at the saw. I have had it over a week and did not want to throw video out when those 200t videos were rolling out. You can see the pores on its skin, it's so close, no cutting. could that be powder coating? i am not a paint guy. if it does not say it somewhere then idnk

I mention the trigger in here. The trigger may be fine, we need to run it and see. A chain sharpening kit came in the box and I doubt it is included. I do not remember whether I show that or not, so I will just warn you if i did show it.


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 29, 2018)

holeycow said:


> Our postal workers are on some kindofa rotating strike right now.
> 
> Just had to throw that out there


that sux, our service is getting worse here.


----------



## cedar rat (Oct 29, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> Watch the post office rates. They gave them a break shipping in. I think sooner than later. Hawaii, Alaska will get hit hardest.


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 29, 2018)

ammoaddict said:


> It was said on one of the YouTube videos of the g660 that they were built for huztl by another company, not farmertec. True or not, I don't know. One thing that kinda makes me believe it is the g365 saw they sell has a 48mm cylinder unlike the 50 mm that the kit saw comes with.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


You keep mentioning this other company building them and it was driving me crazy. I went and found Kimball video and he said a third party puts them together for them. Farmertec is a manufacturer and buyer. They make/buy stuff, box it up, ship it all over the world. Huztl is their amazon. The other stuff is shipped. They needed assemblers to put the stuff together. They also are behind Arbortec.net on HL website and eBay. Their core business is not twisting screws (wink)

Dude it's a building where the workers assembly the saw parts Farmertec provides into whole saws. Some small business guy has some trained workers and he brings them into the building on the days they need saws built. That is all there is to it. Not big blue company doing it. I think Farmertec has a lot of buildings.

It amazes me how turned around y'all get. I guess it's the stupid small phones and our action packed lives, lol

Did you ever notice the 070 is assembled, it's the same deal. You would not want the guys packing those kits building those saws...right lol



http://thechainsawkitguy.com

https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## boomeradf (Oct 30, 2018)

How do you fight assumptions the Bedford way? Make your own and insinuate everyone is paranoid. Brilliant!

Do you really assume that Farmertec cares that much about assembly? Its a dude with a mallet, a press and a T27 going to town. Price is way to low to be much more even at their labor and material costs.


----------



## motorman1 (Oct 30, 2018)

The only Chinese clone saw I'd be interested in would be the 070/090 clone, since they're really hard to find parts for. As to the 660, I can find low hour used saws everywhere and freshen them up with OEM rings etc.... for less than $600 total and have a reliable / known quantity saw. The Chinese hobby saw would have to be much less than that to get my attention. I have the time to spend tinkering, but not the money to waste. I do however enjoy reading about others who have the coin and patience to over come the challenges posed.


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 30, 2018)

Dude turn off fox. And let me talk about my post. I am sure there are threads you can fit in go find one


boomeradf said:


> How do you fight assumptions the Bedford way? Make your own and insinuate everyone is paranoid. Brilliant!
> 
> Do you really assume that Farmertec cares that much about assembly? Its a dude with a mallet, a press and a T27 going to town. Price is way to low to be much more even at their labor and material costs.



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 30, 2018)

You might find a $800 dog of a 660 here used. Never cheaper


motorman1 said:


> The only Chinese clone saw I'd be interested in would be the 070/090 clone, since they're really hard to find parts for. As to the 660, I can find low hour used saws everywhere and freshen them up with OEM rings etc.... for less than $600 total and have a reliable / known quantity saw. The Chinese hobby saw would have to be much less than that to get my attention. I have the time to spend tinkering, but not the money to waste. I do however enjoy reading about others who have the coin and patience to over come the challenges posed.



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 30, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> You might find a $800 dog of a 660 here used. Never cheaper
> 
> chainsaw kits and packing lists
> http://thechainsawkitguy.com
> http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


Now THAT is a lie.
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/search/26239935/?q=660&o=relevance&c[node]=150


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 30, 2018)

Do you live in my area, man don't call me a liar there have been no used 660 for sale here in a year to boot. i see you mean online. 

You are a trouble maker and I will put you on the ignore list so I cant see you stirring turds, thats all i see you do. no contributions around me

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 30, 2018)

I have never seen a 660 in my area. All I ever see here are 50 and 60cc firewood saws.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 30, 2018)

We live close


ammoaddict said:


> I have never seen a 660 in my area. All I ever see here are 50 and 60cc firewood saws.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 30, 2018)

We all know Stihl has factories in China. What if Stihl is making these blue saws for huztl?


Bedford T said:


> You keep mentioning this other company building them and it was driving me crazy. I went and found Kimball video and he said a third party puts them together for them. Farmertec is a manufacturer and buyer. They make/buy stuff, box it up, ship it all over the world. Huztl is their amazon. The other stuff is shipped. They needed assemblers to put the stuff together. They also are behind Arbortec.net on HL website and eBay. Their core business is not twisting screws (wink)
> 
> Dude it's a building where the workers assembly the saw parts Farmertec provides into whole saws. Some small business guy has some trained workers and he brings them into the building on the days they need saws built. That is all there is to it. Not big blue company doing it. I think Farmertec has a lot of buildings.
> 
> ...



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 30, 2018)

Scary?


ammoaddict said:


> We all know Stihl has factories in China. What if Stihl is making these blue saws for huztl?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 30, 2018)

They don't come up often, but to say they never do, they're dogs, and cost $800+ is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 30, 2018)

ammoaddict said:


> We all know Stihl has factories in China. What if Stihl is making these blue saws for huztl?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Anyone with any time working on both knows how silly this is too


----------



## holeycow (Oct 30, 2018)

That “afleetcommand” fella has a couple or more serious runners.

I fell asleep on the couch with his videos going on the hutzl stuff...

Knowledge by osmosis. Ha!

I bought a “champion”generator last year. It has about 20 hours on it. Nothing. But it runs like a top! So far. My first Chinese engined thing. Oops! One of my tractors has a Chinese built Perkins in it. One from the good Chinese factory. Not from the one that cheated and screwed up a whole bunch of engines and who eventually lost the Perkins deal but now makes shitty clones, I think. Anyway..

Tons of the stuff we buy has Chinese components. Many/most of the biggest manufacturers in the world have factories in China.

Eventually they will build a freakin good chainsaw. At a good price. Obviously. It’s only a matter of time and development.

But there’s a lot more to supplying the professional than simply making a good saw


----------



## dmb2613 (Oct 30, 2018)

I have one coming, going to a real logger, not a firewood cutter , we will see what happens . I bought one a month ago, it runs and cuts not a Stihl by no sense of the word, but I did not expect it to be. Have 440 KIT , IT BLEW UP AFTER 1 TANK OF GAS broke the crank. YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR


----------



## gary courtney (Nov 24, 2018)

my contribution to thread ! bought a 070 knockoff and it is slow throttle response. by-passed gov. raised rpm;s to 9500 still slow as steam off a pile of crap on a 0* morning


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 24, 2018)

Wrong thread...You bought the wrong saw if you wanted a fast saw nothing wrong with the 070. It is slow for a reason. Chews up big wood all day long


gary courtney said:


> my contribution to thread ! bought a 070 knockoff and it is slow throttle response. by-passed gov. raised rpm;s to 9500 still slow as steam off a pile of crap on a 0* morning



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Remle (Nov 24, 2018)

Well, they’ve got them on sale now for $246 shipped. That was cheap enough to convince me to pull the trigger on one.


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 25, 2018)

Have you ever assembled a kit?


Remle said:


> Well, they’ve got them on sale now for $246 shipped. That was cheap enough to convince me to pull the trigger on one.



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Slick50 (Nov 25, 2018)

holeycow said:


> That “afleetcommand” fella has a couple or more serious runners.
> 
> I fell asleep on the couch with his videos going on the hutzl stuff...
> 
> ...


I ordered one after watching his video. Will see for myself.


----------



## Remle (Nov 25, 2018)

Haven’t tried a kit yet. I was tempted awhile back, but the high cost of shipping scared me off.


----------



## 2stroke_shaman (Nov 25, 2018)

I agree all major companies have a factory in china . I just did a cleanup/carb/lines on a 1996 Husky 45 this morning and even back then the carb is a Zama. That said I have a 660 kit saw . I also have repaired many stihls with Hyway pistons. I did a 029/039 using a Hyway cyl and a Cross pop up piston this summer for a firewood cutter. I have put a couple gallons through it ripping large ash rounds . I am totally happy with it . The only thing I dont like is with a OEM 25" bar it tips to the ground. It is so close to balanced that a bare bar sits level till you add the chain. Im going to drop down a couple inches.


----------



## Slick50 (Nov 28, 2018)

Update ! 7 days since ordered and paid , no ship yet !


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 28, 2018)

Send them an email and ask for your tracking number. There will be a second number assigned you have to ask for once it hits the shore and clears our customs. Often you have to ask, sometimes they post the first one.


Slick50 said:


> Update ! 7 days since ordered and paid , no ship yet !



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Slick50 (Nov 28, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> Send them an email and ask for your tracking number. There will be a second number assigned you have to ask for once it hits the shore and clears our customs. Often you have to ask, sometimes they post the first one.
> 
> chainsaw kits and packing lists
> http://thechainsawkitguy.com
> http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


I emailed once with no response yet !


----------



## 67L36Driver (Nov 28, 2018)

Slick50 said:


> Update ! 7 days since ordered and paid , no ship yet !



I received my last order before they showed it as shipped. [emoji849]

And, showed as shipped three days later. [emoji15]


----------



## Rick Stephens (Nov 28, 2018)

I had a couple orders during the members sale and during the black friday sales and shipping was always delayed during those times compared to 'normal' times. I have a parts order from a week ago not yet shipped, yet one done a few days after that I received a ship notice. I think they are heavy busy. I've noticed lately that the ship notification system is a lot more functional and reliable the last couple months.


----------



## dmb2613 (Nov 28, 2018)

Slick50 said:


> I emailed once with no response yet !



took a month for the 2nd one I bought


----------



## histan (Nov 29, 2018)

I know these saws haven't been around that long, but has anybody really put some serious hours on one of these Chinese saws? I don't mean cutting a couple of cords of fire wood, but wearing out several bars and chains. The recommended oil mix of 25-1 seems unusual when most makes are using 50-1. It makes me suspect inferior materials.


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 29, 2018)

The kits have been around a couple of years, these are same parts just different color. So yes if it's assembled correctly and some parts switched the saws will cut wood all day long, so yes.

Now the 25:1 would not make an interior product run any longer. Worldwide countries don't care what the EPA has to say and that is why Stih and othersl run them at 50:1 

They used to run them at 25:1 here before making the oil better.

Aftermarket can be fine,most cars use aftermarket. So it's more than that. A meteor cylinder is close to a stihl cylinder, FarmerTec cylinders are not close to meteor. So it all depends. Many of us use them but improve them by using critical parts from Stihl and meteor. 

If your not interested in learning and willing to take some responsibility buy from Stihl. If you want to learn and build a great saw you can.

On these blue ones they might be throw aways unless you want to take it apart and replace them. I wonder if they are going to offer blue parts for them. The Stihl and orange FarmerTec parts will work on them because it's a 660. I have no idea how long they will last. The kits I built will last as long as a Stihl because I wAs responsible


histan said:


> I know these saws haven't been around that long, but has anybody really put some serious hours on one of these Chinese saws? I don't mean cutting a couple of cords of fire wood, but wearing out several bars and chains. The recommended oil mix of 25-1 seems unusual when most makes are using 50-1. It makes me suspect inferior materials.



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Rick Stephens (Nov 29, 2018)

histan said:


> I know these saws haven't been around that long, but has anybody really put some serious hours on one of these Chinese saws? I don't mean cutting a couple of cords of fire wood, but wearing out several bars and chains. The recommended oil mix of 25-1 seems unusual when most makes are using 50-1. It makes me suspect inferior materials.



I run all 32:1 using Lucas Semi Synthetic in AM parts saws. Just wanting extra lube in there. All these years running Stihls and using Stihl oil at 50:1, just didn't seem as prudent with the AM saws. Eventually I'm going to switch one over to Stihl oil and see what 50:1 does.

If you want an overall picture of how these saws hold up, check out Walt's Hill Top Sawshop videos. Search through them and see where he has sent out some of his 660 builds for use by loggers to see if they'll keep running under extreme duress. He's been making videos of the 660s for at least 4 years now.

My thoughts are that the quality and reliability on a given kit saw are dependent on your care and finickyness during the build. I have 4 Huztl builds now, a pair of 361s that I am testing and comparing a bunch of porting steps and carburetor modifications to see how they perform, an MS250 that I use almost daily for limbing cleanup and slash pile management, and a MS660 that I'm still assembling. Can't say I have enough time on any one of these to draw a conclusion as to long term wear. From the value standpoint, doesn't seem to matter, as I already have gotten loads of value out of the ones I have running, both in cutting and in the enjoyment from building them. They already well serve the purpose and run as well as the OEM thing.

At first I was skeptical that these saws were ethical to pursue. Looking into the ethics, as I understand it, patent laws protect intellectual property like saw designs for 17 years. After that the designs fall into public domain. Not any different than generic drugs we all enjoy, or Chevy car parts that came from China. I'm a little surprised that they are now selling some of these saws as complete units instead of a box of parts. And as cheaply as the box of parts. My personal take on that is there is no way to separate themselves from any other cheap chinese saw. No liability protections other than thousands of miles of ocean between them and us. No real warranty behind them. You should see how frustrating it can get when trying to get them to send you the 39¢ parts they left out of your kits. They do reply, but they drag feet often enough to make it useful to just go out and get them yourself. I think the US is not the largest part of their market. The third world is HUGE for inexpensive saws with great designs behind them. I do wonder how long it will continue without any real support structure.

The one place that consistently worries me on longevity is stuff like chain tension adjusters, that while they claim is a replacement for OEM, the dimensions of their cases and of the adjuster parts is enough different that they do not cross. You cannot use their adjuster in an OEM Stihl saw and you cannot use a quality AM from Stens or Hyway or the OEM adjuster in the Huztl saw. That is one component that we are dependent on Huztl for long term. I will probably order a few extras just to make sure.

For the money, I think they are a good deal. I wouldn't trade my Stihls for them though.

Rick


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 29, 2018)

Rick Stephens said:


> I run all 32:1 using Lucas Semi Synthetic in AM parts saws. Just wanting extra lube in there. All these years running Stihls and using Stihl oil at 50:1, just didn't seem as prudent with the AM saws. Eventually I'm going to switch one over to Stihl oil and see what 50:1 does.
> 
> If you want an overall picture of how these saws hold up, check out Walt's Hill Top Sawshop videos. Search through them and see where he has sent out some of his 660 builds for use by loggers to see if they'll keep running under extreme duress. He's been making videos of the 660s for at least 4 years now.
> 
> ...


I got the first kits sold and it's been a couple of years. He actually bought the parts individually and assembled them. The kit cases have improved. The first cases in the kits had a defect that was solved by using some tiny tubing to align the adjuster. People assumed it was a bad adjuster and many of the gears we're crappy. Those have changed many times. In fact after they fixed the cases it happened again for a short while they got hold of the orginial case mold but fixed it after not too long.

Running full synthetic is the best insurance no matter the brand. In fact using av100 fuel gives you a edge because it has a little lead in it. Not an option for 2cycle with a catalytic muffler

http://thechainsawkitguy.com
https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## ammoaddict (Nov 29, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> I got the first kits sold and it's been a couple of years. He actually bought the parts individually and assembled them. The kit cases have improved. The first cases in the kits had a defect that was solved by using some tiny tubing to align the adjuster. People assumed it was a bad adjuster and many of the gears we're crappy. Those have changed many times. In fact after they fixed the cases it happened again for a short while they got hold of the orginial case mold but fixed it after not too long.
> 
> Running full synthetic is the best insurance no matter the brand. In fact using av100 fuel gives you a edge because it has a little lead in it. Not an option for 2cycle with a catalytic muffler
> 
> ...


My case was the same. Wore the adjuster out. Had to get a new one and use the tubing.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 29, 2018)

Every time I think about the guy dav that came up with the fix it always impressed me from the stand point of understanding it was the cases role that was causing us the problems. It really pissed me off when Walt took credit or maybe he did not give him credit while he was doing one of his videos, long enough ago for me to forget the details, only other thing quite like it was who ever thought of wrapping twine around the manifold to pull it in. It's the small things that can be quite helpful.


ammoaddict said:


> My case was the same. Wore the adjuster out. Had to get a new one and use the tubing.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Rick Stephens (Nov 29, 2018)

ammoaddict said:


> My case was the same. Wore the adjuster out. Had to get a new one and use the tubing.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



I'm less worried about the metal quality as I am that the case and gear dimensions are different enough you CAN'T use anyone else's adjuster. And yeah, the metal ain't as good, so they wear out. But worse, the post the ring gear sits on is further away from the adjuster rod than OEM cases. So the Huztl adjuster don't work on an OEM case and vice versa. You have to buy and use the Huztl adjusters. I would dearly love to use a Hyway brand or an OEM adjuster.


----------



## wyk (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm not too worried about the little things like an adjuster that you can gerry rig. I am more concerned the bearing and seals are gonna make me have to take the thing apart and rebuild it within months anyways. But the price is nearly the same as a parts kit. So I wonder if anyone has had bearing issues with their complete saws.


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 29, 2018)

Something just occurred to me. What OEM parts do not fit in the adjuster?

Stihl does not offer a kit. There are 5 separate part #'s that make up the oem system. One part has the gears and oring. Other parts make up the rest of the system.

So are you saying that you bought all 5 of them and it does not work? Or you using some Stihl and some FarmerTec parts and find that combination does not work?

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## ammoaddict (Nov 29, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> Every time I think about the guy dav that came up with the fix it always impressed me from the stand point of understanding it was the cases role that was causing us the problems. It really pissed me off when Walt took credit or maybe he did not give him credit while he was doing one of his videos, long enough ago for me to forget the details, only other thing quite like it was who ever thought of wrapping twine around the manifold to pull it in. It's the small things that can be quite helpful.
> 
> chainsaw kits and packing lists
> http://thechainsawkitguy.com
> http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


I saw the tubing fix on Walt's video. I don't recall him giving any one credit for it. I assumed it was his idea. Thanks for clearing that up.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 29, 2018)

I have had or seen zero issues with the seals, a few times people have found debris in the bearings. Do you plan on testing them when you get one? Chances of seals/ bearings failing are slim then

Things that could be an issue because you have no option to improve are:
1. Any failure of the carb that causes a lean condition down the road?
2. Circlip tails causing cylinder/piston faliure
3. Cylinder/piston failing / main bearing overheat
4. Worm gear not working damaging bar chain
5. Decomp coming apart and causing failures
Not to mention having to reset it each pop
6. Oil hose leaking
7. Fuel hose pulling out of fuel causing leans after 
1/2 tank


reindeer said:


> I'm not too worried about the little things like an adjuster that you can gerry rig. I am more concerned the bearing and seals are gonna make me have to take the thing apart and rebuild it within months anyways. But the price is nearly the same as a parts kit. So I wonder if anyone has had bearing issues with their complete saws.



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 29, 2018)

That was a sore point for me, I will leave it at that. Davhul was the guy. Smart fella. It's documented in the bowels of early threads.


ammoaddict said:


> I saw the tubing fix on Walt's video. I don't recall him giving any one credit for it. I assumed it was his idea. Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 29, 2018)

When I get my 200t like I want it, in a few weeks, I will go over the g660. I would like to run it a little. I will take top off and we can look at that and other aspects. I will test it too

I do find it is way easier to pull than any past kit, any brand cylinder and I think I have used 4 brands.

For anyone that can build a kit they sure can fix this one if it breaks.

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Rick Stephens (Nov 29, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> Something just occurred to me. What OEM parts do not fit in the adjuster?
> 
> Stihl does not offer a kit. There are 5 separate part #'s that make up the oem system. One part has the gears and oring. Other parts make up the rest of the system.
> 
> ...



I have on hand a Stens and a HyWay kit. I have a few OEM parts as well as a couple OEM saws to make comparisons with. So far, for me anyway, the Huztl adjusters for the 361s and the 660 kits I have (same Huztl part) the big adjuster gear is significantly larger than the other manufacturer's product. The OEM, Sten and HyWay are between 14.60 mm and 14.85 mm diameter. The Huztl is 15.9 mm. The post cast into the Huztl case that it sits on, on both the 361 and the 660 cases, are a millimeter further from the adjuster screw than in an OEM case. I haven't figured out any fix for this, you just have to use Huztl adjusters. I did swap in an OEM tensioner slide, the part with the pin that sticks out into the bar. See if that helps any long term.

Rick


----------



## wyk (Nov 29, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> I have had or seen zero issues with the seals, a few times people have found debris in the bearings. Do you plan on testing them when you get one? Chances of seals/ bearings failing are slim then
> 
> Things that could be an issue because you have no option to improve are:
> 1. Any failure of the carb that causes a lean condition down the road?
> ...


Dunno what you mean about testing them. I only really test stuff dealers I know in the UK send me to test since I do deal some of their items. For me, it's more about whether it is worth it to give it a try without it grenading so much as to destroy itself and be a total loss. I think you've answered that question. It's not really worth it even at the price, is it? I mean, unless it's a toy. I don't need a toy. I'll look more towards a used 660. Which of course, is also a gamble as well...


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 29, 2018)

reindeer said:


> Dunno what you mean about testing them. I only really test stuff dealers I know in the UK send me to test since I do deal some of their items. For me, it's more about whether it is worth it to give it a try without it grenading so much as to destroy itself and be a total loss. I think you've answered that question. It's not really worth it even at the price, is it? I mean, unless it's a toy. I don't need a toy. I'll look more towards a used 660. Which of course, is also a gamble as well...


Pressure vacuum test. I doubt it would gernade. So build you one and take the surprise out of it. I have about 650$ in my 660 kits. I think these blue ones will last a while, cut good. For a little effort you can make a kit last year's. Here you could not find a used 660 for less than 800$ if you could find one.

http://thechainsawkitguy.com
https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 29, 2018)

I bet if you tried all Stihl parts in the assembly it should work. 


The 361 uses a different part. The hy way. And whatever are not any better than the Farmertec with this system. The metal of the gears could be better steel, they are different sizes though. Making the adjuster work the parts need to be same size as Stihl. Excatly to fit the case 

http://thechainsawkitguy.com
https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Rick Stephens (Nov 29, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> Pressure vacuum test.



Pretty obvious many people miss the point on kit saws. They are what you make of them. I literally found what I think is the perfect firewood saw in the kit MS361. And I had a blast making it the way I wanted it. I pretty much am certain that I can run the one I put all the extra time into for many many years. I did change out a few parts. I found the clutch lacking. I totally hated the boot, had a hard time getting it to seal, and replaced it immediately with a HyWay one, which for $14 was killer. I plugged the Decomp hole. And I MM first thing, big difference. Installed a 440 carb and a big bore kit with only minor cleanup porting. Only thing I am still working on is the darn filter. It doesn't seal well enough to keep trash out of the cylinder. For now I added a little grease, but I'm looking at options.

Kit saws are perfect for those who LIKE fooling with their saws making them better. If someone is in that frame of mind they will be very pleased.

Personally, couldn't get me to pay $100 for a chinese assembled chinese kit saw. That's me though.

Rick


----------



## Rick Stephens (Nov 29, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> I bet if you tried all Stihl parts in the assembly it should work.
> 
> 
> The 361 uses a different part. The hy way. And whatever are not any better than the Farmertec with this system. The metal of the gears could be better steel, they are different sizes though. Making the adjuster work the parts need to be same size as Stihl. Excatly to fit the case
> ...



I'll let you know. Bet not. But we shall see. I have the parts to test that theory...... somewhere around here.


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 29, 2018)

Rick Stephens said:


> I'll let you know. Bet not. But we shall see. I have the parts to test that theory...... somewhere around here.


No guessing
Lol

http://thechainsawkitguy.com
https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## wyk (Nov 30, 2018)

Rick Stephens said:


> Pretty obvious many people miss the point on kit saws...



We're not talking about a kit here. We're talking about a saw. The OP has already stated it appears to be made differently. If it's a hand made, hand fitted saw, it is likely to be very different from a generic kit they sell.
What's important to know to me, and many others interested in this thing, is how their complete saw performs VS one of their kits. How much work will it need to be a decent saws, etc etc. Thus the questions. After all, if the seals and bearings are crap, then why bother buying the saw VS a kit...


----------



## Rick Stephens (Nov 30, 2018)

reindeer said:


> We're not talking about a kit here. We're talking about a saw. The OP has already stated it appears to be made differently. If it's a hand made, hand fitted saw, it is likely to be very different from a generic kit they sell.
> What's important to know to me, and many others interested in this thing, is how their complete saw performs VS one of their kits. How much work will it need to be a decent saws, etc etc. Thus the questions. After all, if the seals and bearings are crap, then why bother buying the saw VS a kit...



I'll bite.... no way they have trained 'technicians' that can actually fit the components they are making and produce a saw that is quality enough to be pro capable. Their parts meet the 'OK' standard when assembled with some very deliberate care and attention. Pro capable saw requires more than an OK technician and OK, for the most part, parts.

Example, one of the kits I am working on has crankshaft that the diameter on the PTO side where the oil pump gear rides on is a teensy bit oversize. The copper bushing in oil pump gears (3 different brands) is super tight and hangs on it enough to turn the chain some at idle. And if you idle long, melts the gear. Big deal for a kit saw? No. PITA? Yeah. **If that gets through QA on an assembled saw it be a major pain in the a. **

My apologies for letting my mind wander into kits when your purpose is talking about the assembled brethren. The parts I have seen might be better and more consistent in the assembled saws - someone is gonna have to disassemble a couple of them to determine that.. And I would find it hard to believe the techs would be well enough trained to execute a high percentage reliable saw, especially having seen the parts in the kits over a period of time. Good luck getting warranty support from halfway round the world.


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 30, 2018)

I am the op what did I say?


reindeer said:


> We're not talking about a kit here. We're talking about a saw. The OP has already stated it appears to be made differently. If it's a hand made, hand fitted saw, it is likely to be very different from a generic kit they sell.
> What's important to know to me, and many others interested in this thing, is how their complete saw performs VS one of their kits. How much work will it need to be a decent saws, etc etc. Thus the questions. After all, if the seals and bearings are crap, then why bother buying the saw VS a kit...



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 30, 2018)

Your post is wacky. I read the rest and they are all handmade/hand fitted. Machines dont assembly these, in China or America or germany. What is a generic kit? How the hell do we know how this will last, they just started making them.

What you and everyone else must know the complete saws are made from the same parts the kits are made from. Except the color. That should tell everyone what to expect. Damn I can't believe how confused people get. One little thing like the color is different and they lose their minds quit using reason.

A 12 year old with a credit card, dad's will do, could use my video, my website and build a great saw. I have men and women never did anything like it and build one. They know what it takes, which parts are important. So why would a blue saw wipe that knowledge out? It does not. So why all this discussion. Prebuild, kits, your choice but the same thing as are important to a saw lasting


reindeer said:


> We're not talking about a kit here. We're talking about a saw. The OP has already stated it appears to be made differently. If it's a hand made, hand fitted saw, it is likely to be very different from a generic kit they sell.
> What's important to know to me, and many others interested in this thing, is how their complete saw performs VS one of their kits. How much work will it need to be a decent saws, etc etc. Thus the questions. After all, if the seals and bearings are crap, then why bother buying the saw VS a kit...



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## wyk (Nov 30, 2018)

You haven't pulled one completely apart yet, have you? How can you say what's in it? You haven't seen them put one together either? How can you say how it's made. You have to make assumptions. I decided not to.

I admit to being confused. I simply asked how the completed saws have been doing, if they were any different form the kits, and what information folks had about them, and somehow no one can answer it without losing their ****. It's so odd, especially since you seem so normal in your videos...

Wow, sometimes the internet just punishes curiosity. Thank god I don't live here.


----------



## Rick Stephens (Nov 30, 2018)

One thing for sure - you typically get what you pay for. IMHO, these assembled saws are worth what they ask for them. What do you want for $250?? The kits meet my requirements for a fun project, again, what do you want for $200?


----------



## gary courtney (Nov 30, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> So why all this discussion.


Would not a saw put together by the chinese be less likely to have as much problems? because when they run into something that is not fitting correctly they would attend to this in China. Rather than the buyer having to go back and forth with them over an issue !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Nov 30, 2018)

gary courtney said:


> Would not a saw put together by the chinese be less likely to have as much problems? because when they run into something that is not fitting correctly they would attend to this in China. Rather than the buyer having to go back and forth with them over an issue !


Or they won’t give a chit and push it out the door


----------



## Slick50 (Nov 30, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> Your post is wacky.


Is your last name Tao?


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 30, 2018)

"The OP has already stated it appears to be made differently. If it's a hand made, hand fitted saw, it is likely to be very different from a generic kit they sell."

That was about me, OP. I did not say differently. I asked you what generic kit meant. You get get your feelings hurt? You shouldn't have. You could just answered my questions




reindeer said:


> You haven't pulled one completely apart yet, have you? How can you say what's in it? You haven't seen them put one together either? How can you say how it's made. You have to make assumptions. I decided not to.
> 
> I admit to being confused. I simply asked how the completed saws have been doing, if they were any different form the kits, and what information folks had about them, and somehow no one can answer it without losing their ****. It's so odd, especially since you seem so normal in your videos...
> 
> Wow, sometimes the internet just punishes curiosity. Thank god I don't live here.



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Bedford T (Nov 30, 2018)

These saws are fine for folks that don't care and use them occasionally. My saw I have to trust it. I can buy a Stihl and trust it. I can learn to build it, pay attention to detail and end up with a saw you trust.

I have worked hard to show people how to build something they can trust. You walk up to a big tree and start your fell and your saw craps out, whoops, I have made people capable of doing that build on their own and being safe.

Would you trust an aftermarket company to do that. I get to many incorrectly packed boxes, cylinders that need work to put complete trust in them. You won't get into a spot cutting firewood with blue, maybe inconvenienced. Again saws drop trees too.

So the people that cared enough to learn to build it makes me a little crazy when they don't know the difference in a blue saw and a properly built kit. They can understand the difference, they are capable.


gary courtney said:


> Would not a saw put together by the chinese be less likely to have as much problems? because when they run into something that is not fitting correctly they would attend to this in China. Rather than the buyer having to go back and forth with them over an issue !



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Rick Stephens (Nov 30, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> I bet if you tried all Stihl parts in the assembly it should work.
> 
> 
> The 361 uses a different part. The hy way. And whatever are not any better than the Farmertec with this system. The metal of the gears could be better steel, they are different sizes though. Making the adjuster work the parts need to be same size as Stihl. Excatly to fit the case



Ok, here's findings with the Stihl adjuster out of my MS440 OEM saw. First, the Stihl ring gear is kind of in the middle in size between the Stren and the Huztl. When the Stihl adjuster parts are installed in a Huztl 660 case the ring gear does not fully engage the screw shaft gear. In my measurements, the center of the Huztl ring gear post is 12 mm from the center of the screw shaft on all model Huztls I have to measure (660 and 361). The 440 Stihl post is 11 mm center to center. A Stihl adjuster does not work in a Huztl case. A Huztl adjuster is too tight in a Stihl case. I tried this before, knew it wasn't good. This way I have actual measurements. I have a Stihl 660 I can check later, but the parts are the same as the 440.

To restate my point. Only a Huztl adjuster fits the Huztl case from what I can see. I used max size I could get around the gears below.




Not enough engagement between gear teeth.


----------



## motorman1 (Dec 1, 2018)

Has anyone run one of the built 070s? They're such a simple saw. Surely they should run okay, as long as the cylinder walls hold up.


----------



## gary courtney (Dec 1, 2018)

motorman1 said:


> Has anyone run one of the built 070s? They're such a simple saw. Surely they should run okay, as long as the cylinder walls hold up.


I own one. They are sluggish on trigger response. used it on a 30" plus redoak and I did not time it but I did have son in law running my 372 next to me and the 372 would cut through 2 cuts to the 070's one. No reason to even pull it out anymore. I do not use a saw for nostalgias sake !


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 1, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> These saws are fine for folks that don't care


Word


----------



## Bedford T (Dec 1, 2018)

I have both. The 070 is not like a 660 in throttle response. It is built for milling or felling in the rain forest. The saw is made for cutting. You can disconnect the governor. Not a better saw for milling and especially at that price point. The weight limits it's use for most people. It is made to use .404 or 1/2" chain. 1/2 is really big. It's made to pull it though wood

I hear disappoinment a lot. Each time it feels like they have the wrong expectation. I feel like they think it should be a speed demon because of it's horsepower. I have only had trouble once my carb adjustment was wrong because I changed it out 

Hope that helps with what to expect. We don't have to change out a bunch of stuff. Either


motorman1 said:


> Has anyone run one of the built 070s? They're such a simple saw. Surely they should run okay, as long as the cylinder walls hold up.



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Bedford T (Dec 1, 2018)

That was a lot of work. Thanks. I will look at it when I get time and see why my kit works. Seems like the huztl and the Stihl are close when measured


Rick Stephens said:


> Ok, here's findings with the Stihl adjuster out of my MS440 OEM saw. First, the Stihl ring gear is kind of in the middle in size between the Stren and the Huztl. When the Stihl adjuster parts are installed in a Huztl 660 case the ring gear does not fully engage the screw shaft gear. In my measurements, the center of the Huztl ring gear post is 12 mm from the center of the screw shaft on all model Huztls I have to measure (660 and 361). The 440 Stihl post is 11 mm center to center. A Stihl adjuster does not work in a Huztl case. A Huztl adjuster is too tight in a Stihl case. I tried this before, knew it wasn't good. This way I have actual measurements. I have a Stihl 660 I can check later, but the parts are the same as the 440.
> 
> To restate my point. Only a Huztl adjuster fits the Huztl case from what I can see. I used max size I could get around the gears below.
> 
> ...



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Slick50 (Dec 8, 2018)

My Holzforma arrived ! 3 pulls and it was running . idled perfect


----------



## Remle (Dec 10, 2018)

Received mine yesterday. It took just over two weeks to arrive. Packaging was minimal and it appeared to have had a rough journey, but despite the battered box there appears to be no damage to the saw. 

So far, it’s a damn impressive looking saw for $246. It comes with an assembled power head and the handle and dogs unattached. I’ll put it together tonight and swipe the 28” bar off my MS460. Maybe tomorrow I can do some cutting with it. 

One interesting thing that they include with it is an approximately 1 qt fuel bottle with an attached oil mixture cylinder. So you fill both sides to the indicated lines cap them off and then let the oil side drain into the gas side. It’s pretty clever actually. I’m sure it’s been done before, but it’s the first time I’ve encountered this. 

The included manual seems to be an exact copy of the Stihl owners manual with a different cover.

It’s got the G660 logo on it. The early ones were marked G666 and I was kind of hoping to get one of those.


----------



## Bedford T (Dec 10, 2018)

The 666 saws had the label changed. They wanted to not spook us. I think it's the first time in their history they opened boxes to correct a problem. Ask them to send you a tag. I bet they got some 


Remle said:


> Received mine yesterday. It took just over two weeks to arrive. Packaging was minimal and it appeared to have had a rough journey, but despite the battered box there appears to be no damage to the saw.
> 
> So far, it’s a damn impressive looking saw for $246. It comes with an assembled power head and the handle and dogs unattached. I’ll put it together tonight and swipe the 28” bar off my MS460. Maybe tomorrow I can do some cutting with it.
> 
> ...



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Marco (Dec 10, 2018)

I am happy with my 660 and 360 kits, oiling seems light on both compared to the 041 with a Detroit injector for an oiler. I ordered a 250 blue one to see what good they are, still waiting. I really like the 360.


----------



## Bedford T (Dec 10, 2018)

These blue ones you don't learn nothing


Marco said:


> I am happy with my 660 and 360 kits, oiling seems light on both compared to the 041 with a Detroit injector for an oiler. I ordered a 250 blue one to see what good they are, still waiting. I really like the 360.



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Marco (Dec 10, 2018)

Price of the kit and shipping was about the same as a blue one with free freight. Actually cheaper.


----------



## Bedford T (Dec 10, 2018)

You can keep it running now lol


Marco said:


> Price of the kit and shipping was about the same as a blue one with free freight. Actually cheaper.



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Slick50 (Dec 11, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> These blue ones you don't learn nothin


Put 3 kits together,now I am a Master -Tech


----------



## Bedford T (Dec 11, 2018)

I am happy for you. If you are trying to be nasty Try harder


Slick50 said:


> Put 3 kits together,now I am a Master -Tech



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Slick50 (Dec 11, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> I am happy for you. If you are trying to be nasty Try harder
> 
> chainsaw kits and packing lists
> http://thechainsawkitguy.com
> http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


How is the weather this time of year in Hangzhou,Zhejlang,CHN. ? This better ?


----------



## Rick Stephens (Dec 11, 2018)

Slick50 said:


> How is the weather this time of year in Hangzhou,Zhejlang,CHN. ? This better ?



Ah, using kung fu against you grasshoppa


----------



## Bedford T (Dec 11, 2018)

No, feels forced.


Slick50 said:


> How is the weather this time of year in Hangzhou,Zhejlang,CHN. ? This better ?



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Bedford T (Dec 13, 2018)

Guys you should buy these. Don't let it go. It fits on bottom of big blue over corner of the fuel tank. If and when one of your chains let's go and slaps the bottom of your tank it may cover it and prevent a fuel leak. About 10$ locally. The other item is the needed screw.






chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Bedford T (Dec 16, 2018)

the part number above is wrong. for the 660 it is 1122 351 0901. screw is correct.


----------



## Bedford T (Dec 16, 2018)

If you need to replace springs on your real Stihl or a clone. It takes about 10 minutes and can be done this way.


----------



## Remle (Dec 16, 2018)

Put a 32” bar on it today and ran about 1/4 tank through it. It’s rainy here and I didn’t have a lot of wood that needed cutting. Overall, the saw ran nice. Very little oil flowing though. Adjusted the Oiler to max flow and will see how that works. 

Putting it side by side with my 066, you could see the difference in quality. The handle on the 066 for example is beefier, made of aluminum and has a thicker rubber/plastic grip on it. The dogs are bigger on the 066 and there are several other details as well, with the 066 looking like the better saw in most every instance. 

It sure ran nice though. Hopefully I’ll still feel the same way a year from now. Assuming it holds up, I can’t imagine a much better deal on a new saw of this size.


----------



## Bedford T (Dec 16, 2018)

Remle said:


> Put a 32” bar on it today and ran about 1/4 tank through it. It’s rainy here and I didn’t have a lot of wood that needed cutting. Overall, the saw ran nice. Very little oil flowing though. Adjusted the Oiler to max flow and will see how that works.
> 
> Putting it side by side with my 066, you could see the difference in quality. The handle on the 066 for example is beefier, made of aluminum and has a thicker rubber/plastic grip on it. The dogs are bigger on the 066 and there are several other details as well, with the 066 looking like the better saw in most every instance.
> 
> It sure ran nice though. Hopefully I’ll still feel the same way a year from now. Assuming it holds up, I can’t imagine a much better deal on a new saw of this size.


The handle is way to flimsy, the covering matches that. The items you point out can be upgraded for not much. The oiler is important.

http://thechainsawkitguy.com
https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## TBS (Dec 16, 2018)

Slick50 said:


> Put 3 kits together,now I am a Master -Tech


----------



## ColRJBrinkman (Dec 29, 2018)

Ok. I’m retiring to my lake/woodland retreat and I’ve been looking at the G660 with a 28” and 20” bars. My little Poulan 14” finally crapped on me and I’m looking to upgrade to a bigger saw. The Poulan was used for small trees and limbs. I have 12-18” oaks and cedar trees in my back 40 that I want to cut for firewood. I have a couple of 20-24”fallen trees that I want to cute up as well. I am on a budget SO a Stihl is out of the picture as are probably Husky’s. Watching the videos on the G660 does look impressive. If I get the assembled G660 and bars, what other parts should I get before I begin to cut. Yes I know it will weight over 20 pounds. I am 5,5 and weight about 150, but I’m retired Army and used to heaving around heavy equipment. Other suggestions besides the 660?

Thanks


----------



## Bedford T (Dec 29, 2018)

ColRJBrinkman said:


> Ok. I’m retiring to my lake/woodland retreat and I’ve been looking at the G660 with a 28” and 20” bars. My little Poulan 14” finally crapped on me and I’m looking to upgrade to a bigger saw. The Poulan was used for small trees and limbs. I have 12-18” oaks and cedar trees in my back 40 that I want to cut for firewood. I have a couple of 20-24”fallen trees that I want to cute up as well. I am on a budget for a Stihl is out of the picture as are probably Husky’s. Watching the videos on the G660 does look impressive. If I get the assembles G660 and bars, what other parts should I get before I begin to cut. Yes I know it will weight over 20 pounds. I am 5,5 and weight about 150, but I’m retired Army and used to heavy around heavy equipment. Other suggestions besides the 660?
> 
> Thanks


This would do fine. If you run into a problem you can use the build videos I made to help you fix it. You will be hard pressed to find anyone to work on it.

I would replace the rope rotor. 

I have the 388 and it ran, cut good. It would not turn off and with the holidays I have not messed with it. Likely something simple.

A 20" bar on a 660 92cc I always thought was a waste. Not so on the 388 thats if it's got a 72cc engine a longer bar would work great. I would choose according to bar size or just what you feel like buying.

If you can wait I will check out the 388 and if it needs something I will tell ya. Raining here like crazy. Couple days maybe drier

http://thechainsawkitguy.com
https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy
O


----------



## ColRJBrinkman (Dec 29, 2018)

Th


Bedford T said:


> This would do fine. If you run into a problem you can use the build videos I made to help you fix it. You will be hard pressed to find anyone to work on it.
> 
> I would replace the rope rotor.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply. My main concern is do I need a saw that big or can I do with something smaller. I won’t be making any purchases for a couple of weeks. Oh by the way it should have said 25” and 28” bar.


----------



## Remle (Dec 29, 2018)

I don’t know why you’d want a 20” bar on a saw this size. A 28” bar and a .404 chain will make better use of the power in that 92cc motor. For a 20” bar I’d be looking at a 50-70cc saw, depending on whether you want it light or powerful. A 90cc saw and a 20” bar isn’t going to cut much faster, but might kickback harder.


----------



## ColRJBrinkman (Dec 29, 2018)

Remle said:


> I don’t know why you’d want a 20” bar on a saw this size. A 28” bar and a .404 chain will make better use of the power in that 92cc motor. For a 20” bar I’d be looking at a 50-70cc saw, depending on whether you want it light or powerful. A 90cc saw and a 20” bar isn’t going to cut much faster, but might kickback harder.


As I posted earlier it was a mistype. It was supposed to say 25 and 28”


----------



## Rick Stephens (Dec 30, 2018)

ColRJBrinkman said:


> Ok. I’m retiring to my lake/woodland retreat and I’ve been looking at the G660 with a 28” and 20” bars. My little Poulan 14” finally crapped on me and I’m looking to upgrade to a bigger saw. The Poulan was used for small trees and limbs. I have 12-18” oaks and cedar trees in my back 40 that I want to cut for firewood. I have a couple of 20-24”fallen trees that I want to cute up as well. I am on a budget SO a Stihl is out of the picture as are probably Husky’s. Watching the videos on the G660 does look impressive. If I get the assembled G660 and bars, what other parts should I get before I begin to cut. Yes I know it will weight over 20 pounds. I am 5,5 and weight about 150, but I’m retired Army and used to heaving around heavy equipment. Other suggestions besides the 660?



No way I would get a 660 for my one and only saw. Get something in the 60-70CC range and go back to a 20 inch and a 28 inch bar. Probably never need the 28 inch bar with what you describe. Unless you're cutting every day, or munching on logs with a milling machine, what you describe deserves a much handier saw. An 038 or a 440. Even drop down to the excellent 361. All mongo firewood saws for older models. The 660 is a beast for sure, but more than needed for firewooding.


----------



## Bedford T (Dec 30, 2018)

Everybody needs 2+ saws, where you start matters not.

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## ColRJBrinkman (Dec 30, 2018)

Rick Stephens said:


> No way I would get a 660 for my one and only saw. Get something in the 60-70CC range and go back to a 20 inch and a 28 inch bar. Probably never need the 28 inch bar with what you describe. Unless you're cutting every day, or munching on logs with a milling machine, what you describe deserves a much handier saw. An 038 or a 440. Even drop down to the excellent 361. All mongo firewood saws for older models. The 660 is a beast for sure, but more than needed for firewooding.


Sadly even used Stihls are out of my price tag and I don’t have the time to repair or rebuild. Hence, my Poulan is still in pieces on my work bench. But I agreee the 660 may be more than I need at the moment.


----------



## ColRJBrinkman (Dec 31, 2018)

Ok 


ColRJBrinkman said:


> Sadly even used Stihls are out of my price tag and I don’t have the time to repair or rebuild. Hence, my Poulan is still in pieces on my work bench. But I agreee the 660 may be more than I need at the moment.


 I went to look at a reconditioned Husky 450 at Northern Tools. Yes the price was right, especially after my mil discount, however it looked really used. So I’m going new. Narrowed my choices to one of the following 3 with a 20” bar. 1. Husky 450. 2. Poulan PR5020 (yes I know Husky makes it) and an Echo CS490/590. My budget is 400 or less, preferable less. Yes Stihl has the MS271, but that’s over my limit barely. You guys are the experts. Talk me into and or out of the 3-4 I just mentioned. This saw will not be used on a daily basis.


----------



## Rick Stephens (Dec 31, 2018)

Don't rule out a kit saw. I can recommend the MS361 or the 372XP model. Both great designs. A used OEM version of either may be even better. I have a couple of the 361s and one of the 660 kit saws. Also a couple OEM Huskys and an OEM MS440. I love using the 361 more than any of them for general purpose work. I stuck a lightweight 20 inch bar on it with the new Oregon LPX chain. Very well balanced horsepower.


----------



## ColRJBrinkman (Dec 31, 2018)

Rick Stephens said:


> Don't rule out a kit saw. I can recommend the MS361 or the 372XP model. Both great designs. A used OEM version of either may be even better. I have a couple of the 361s and one of the 660 kit saws. Also a couple OEM Huskys and an OEM MS440. I love using the 361 more than any of them for general purpose work. I stuck a lightweight 20 inch bar on it with the new Oregon LPX chain. Very well balanced horsepower.


I work full time and do not have anytime to build a kit saw. This is currently my vaca property but will be moving there full time in two years. I need access to a saw now that is reliable and able to cut the trees and wood as described above. Once I fully retire a kit saw makes more sense. But thank you for your advise. The G660 will be a buy in the future.


----------



## ammoaddict (Dec 31, 2018)

ColRJBrinkman said:


> Ok
> 
> I went to look at a reconditioned Husky 450 at Northern Tools. Yes the price was right, especially after my mil discount, however it looked really used. So I’m going new. Narrowed my choices to one of the following 3 with a 20” bar. 1. Husky 450. 2. Poulan PR5020 (yes I know Husky makes it) and an Echo CS490/590. My budget is 400 or less, preferable less. Yes Stihl has the MS271, but that’s over my limit barely. You guys are the experts. Talk me into and or out of the 3-4 I just mentioned. This saw will not be used on a daily basis.


Echo 490/590 is the only way to go of the ones you listed.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ColRJBrinkman (Dec 31, 2018)

Ok


ammoaddict said:


> Echo 490/590 is the only way to go of the ones you listed.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


And why? 


ammoaddict said:


> Echo 490/590 is the only way to go of the ones you listed.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ammoaddict (Dec 31, 2018)

ColRJBrinkman said:


> Ok
> 
> And why?


The husky/ poulan saws you listed are clamshell, plastic case homeowner saws. A new 450 is $300. If you look on eBay you can get a new echo 490 for way less than that. The 490 is a magnesium crank case professional class saw. I have seen them for less than $250 shipped. The 490/590 is a solid reliable saw that will last a very long time. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ColRJBrinkman (Dec 31, 2018)

ammoaddict said:


> The husky/ poulan saws you listed are clamshell, plastic case homeowner saws. A new 450 is $300. If you look on eBay you can get a new echo 490 for way less than that. The 490 is a magnesium crank case professional class saw. I have seen them for less than $250 shipped. The 490/590 is a solid reliable saw that will last a very long time.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



Thank you that’s what I want to know. I want a saw that I can buy for know out the the box be a workhorse and last with minimal mods to it. Then later in two years any option is open.


----------



## Cope1024 (Dec 31, 2018)

ColRJBrinkman said:


> Thank you that’s what I want to know. I want a saw that I can buy for know out the the box be a workhorse and last with minimal mods to it. Then later in two years any option is open.


 Now the hard part; deciding which saw to buy. I have saws in the range of the 490/590; my first thought is go with the 490 first. Let us know what you decide to do. Thank you for your service.


----------



## ammoaddict (Dec 31, 2018)

ColRJBrinkman said:


> Thank you that’s what I want to know. I want a saw that I can buy for know out the the box be a workhorse and last with minimal mods to it. Then later in two years any option is open.


My brother in law bought a 590 in 1986 used it for firewood for 30 years then gave it to his son, still runs.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Dec 31, 2018)

Buy what makes you happy. This thread is about the blues or kits. I hate for someone to deal with 12 pages of one person's shopping desire. You can do that by message please 

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## ammoaddict (Dec 31, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> Buy what makes you happy. This thread is about the blues or kits. I hate for someone to deal with 12 pages of one person's shopping desire. You can do that by message please
> 
> chainsaw kits and packing lists
> http://thechainsawkitguy.com
> http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


You're right. Should have been a new thread.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick50 (Dec 31, 2018)

Bedford T said:


> Buy what makes you happy. This thread is about the blues or kits. I hate for someone to deal with 12 pages of one person's shopping desire. You can do that by message please
> 
> chainsaw kits and packing lists
> http://thechainsawkitguy.com
> http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


the one thing I notice throughout all your threads is that you are a prick in all them.


----------



## Bedford T (Dec 31, 2018)

You trash them with your foul mouth, bad attitude. A thread has a subject and staying on subject is expected. Except for trouble makers like you.


Slick50 said:


> the one thing I notice throughout all your threads is that you are a prick in all them.



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jan 28, 2019)

Are the blue saws lasting? 
I have one for testing. 
So far it’s being used at a sawmill and has 4 gallons through it. 
If it lasts to the 20 mark the topend is coming off for inspection. Mix is 40:1 kl200. 

Out the box it was turning 13,8k. 
The H was turned about 1/2 way out and the L was 1 3/4. The La was screwed in to compensate for the rich idle. I hope that’s not how they are normally shipped it wouldn’t have lasted long. 
That’s the second top handle already.


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 29, 2019)

They used their cylinder, well all their parts, just some painted. You have tossed many of them.

They are using the same rubber on them and long term we know how that turns out. I bet you can ride one hard for a year cutting firewood. I wonder if the carb will keep the cylinder lubed enough for milling, neither would likely put anyone in danger. Change out some parts and it could be more. The good part the carb is tuneable. Only brand that consistently worked for me. It appeared they did good assembling the saw. The clutch cover has very little room to exhaust some chips which might weaken the springs from overheating. There are a few points that need attention. We will be seeing some orange, blue, cream colored saws in our future.

Lots of kits being built just not in the forum anymore. There you have control.



chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Rick Stephens (Jan 29, 2019)

Bedford T said:


> Lots of kits being built just not in the forum anymore. There you have control.



No real surprise given that generally, the response from the forum is negative. There are plenty of resources now on how to build a kit saw. And anyone doing them for the first time will often come post. But on arrival the flavor of the conversation is negative...the irony to me, it's as if an Echo or a Timberwolf or whatever, made by the same kinds of chinese manufacturing, are in some way better. Patent law is quite easy to understand here, 17 years and generic is legal. As if anyone isn't glad when their favorite blue pill went generic and dropped to 10%. Or that car parts are actually competitive. I like my OEM Stihls and wouldn't replace em with a chinese saw for nothin. But, I don't feel any more guilty about building a few of them than I would buying an Echo or something else made in the same places.


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 29, 2019)

That's a shame. My channel helps folks. There I can zap a smart ass in seconds and email makes troubleshooting easy. 

I think it's great you like echo. You share that often in an unrelated thread, here for example. 

http://thechainsawkitguy.com
https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Rick Stephens (Jan 29, 2019)

Bedford T said:


> I think it's great you like echo. You share that often in an unrelated thread, here for example.



Never had an Echo, except a line trimmer I bought 25 years ago. I use it an example of acceptable while a FT is treated as not.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jan 29, 2019)

Bedford T said:


> They used their cylinder, well all their parts, just some painted. You have tossed many of them.
> 
> They are using the same rubber on them and long term we know how that turns out. I bet you can ride one hard for a year cutting firewood. I wonder if the carb will keep the cylinder lubed enough for milling, neither would likely put anyone in danger. Change out some parts and it could be more. The good part the carb is tuneable. Only brand that consistently worked for me. It appeared they did good assembling the saw. The clutch cover has very little room to exhaust some chips which might weaken the springs from overheating. There are a few points that need attention. We will be seeing some orange, blue, cream colored saws in our future.
> 
> ...



Just to clarify when I say being used at a mill it’s just bucking logs to length. It tuned pretty quick and so far it holds it good. I feel the first failure may the the top bearing,but we’ll see. The bar is a 32” so the saw is loaded up and is worked pretty hard. I have a good source on hyway topend kits if the farmer one fails. 
Hope your weather don’t get to bad your way


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 29, 2019)

Not you dav

I have not made up my mind about the blue saws. Since you don't own one I am not sure you comment alot of weight. It will take about 20 tanks to see how it holds up.


One small remark made by a guy lit up the internet, sort of, about the blue saws being made by someone else. Sort of like in a Stihl factory after hours when everyone went home, lol. 

http://thechainsawkitguy.com
https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jan 29, 2019)

Are you wanting a receipt for proof I have one? 
I think a lot of saw builders have moved to FB to share info and parts. I’m a member of one currently and it’s a private group of a couple hundred members and growing. 
Theirs several from this site on there


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 29, 2019)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Are you wanting a receipt for proof I have one?
> I think a lot of saw builders have moved to FB to share info and parts. I’m a member of one currently and it’s a private group of a couple hundred members and growing.
> Theirs several from this site on there


I said not you. posted too late

http://thechainsawkitguy.com
https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 29, 2019)

I think I am a early member. I don't do Facebook. i was honored they invited me. Farmertec got on Facebook last year

http://thechainsawkitguy.com
https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 30, 2019)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Are you wanting a receipt for proof I have one?
> I think a lot of saw builders have moved to FB to share info and parts. I’m a member of one currently and it’s a private group of a couple hundred members and growing.
> Theirs several from this site on there


Do you feel free to say bad things about FarmerTec parts posting in their Facebook forum. I don't. Here we told posters when to cut and run with a part. I just don't see that happening there.

Thinking outside the box, they could have made fake accounts and blew this site up to drive posters there? Kinda like the Russians did. Weird. Be careful.

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jan 30, 2019)

Its not their FB page. 
It’s a private page so you have to be accepted to enter, And for the most part fake accounts can be spotted. 
I’ve looked at most all the members profile page and by all the photos and info I doubt there’s any Chinaman there. 
The atmosphere is very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 30, 2019)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Its not their FB page.
> It’s a private page so you have to be accepted to enter, And for the most part fake accounts can be spotted.
> I’ve looked at most all the members profile page and by all the photos and info I doubt there’s any Chinaman there.
> The atmosphere is very friendly and helpful.


The profile page is created by the user. Facebook accounts that were used in 2016 election by Russians were as old as 10 years. Using real addresses in the states. So let that be no comfort. It's their job to seem real. But, I understand what you said. 

I am just saying to the group there is a lot to consider. 

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 30, 2019)

Bedford T said:


> Not you dav
> 
> I have not made up my mind about the blue saws. Since you don't own one I am not sure you comment alot of weight. It will take about 20 tanks to see how it holds up.
> 
> ...


I now have 14 tanks through my blue saw. Installed a h/o oiler in it and it has spent every tank in 32" plus red oak. The saw runs better with each tank! At this point I am very pleased with the performance of this saw. I have 2 stihl oem saws and am building another. The blue saw thus far runs equal to the oem's.


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 30, 2019)

gary courtney said:


> I now have 14 tanks through my blue saw. Installed a h/o oiler in it and it has spent every tank in 32" plus red oak. The saw runs better with each tank! At this point I am very pleased with the performance of this saw. I have 2 stihl oem saws and am building another. The blue saw thus far runs equal to the oem's.


That is great. Besides running great it needs to hold up. We will need to wait on that verdict. Mine is holding up too. Thanks for sharing

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jan 30, 2019)

Bedford T said:


> The profile page is created by the user. Facebook accounts that were used in 2016 election by Russians were as old as 10 years. Using real addresses in the states. So let that be no comfort. It's their job to seem real. But, I understand what you said.
> 
> I am just saying to the group there is a lot to consider.
> 
> ...



It is created by the user. If another user is let in and is causing trouble or has ill intentions their easily kicked. As of right now it’s a easy way to share info and parts in our small group. I got a ms260 for $50 and was given a hyway topend. I returned the favor and helped someone else out. 
As for China spy’s. Anything’s posable but not likely. 

Yes there’s evidence of Russia on social media like any other platform. But do they really influence people one way or another to make a difference? 
Ive never ran across their propaganda


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 30, 2019)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> It is created by the user. If another user is let in and is causing trouble or has ill intentions their easily kicked. As of right now it’s a easy way to share info and parts in our small group. I got a ms260 for $50 and was given a hyway topend. I returned the favor and helped someone else out.
> As for China spy’s. Anything’s posable but not likely.
> 
> Yes there’s evidence of Russia on social media like any other platform. But do they really influence people one way or another to make a difference?
> Ive never ran across their propaganda


No man just talking about reliability of profiles. All is good

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## ammoaddict (Jan 30, 2019)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> It is created by the user. If another user is let in and is causing trouble or has ill intentions their easily kicked. As of right now it’s a easy way to share info and parts in our small group. I got a ms260 for $50 and was given a hyway topend. I returned the favor and helped someone else out.
> As for China spy’s. Anything’s posable but not likely.
> 
> Yes there’s evidence of Russia on social media like any other platform. But do they really influence people one way or another to make a difference?
> Ive never ran across their propaganda


How did you get an ms260 for $50, if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 30, 2019)

ammoaddict said:


> How did you get an ms260 for $50, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I believe the is saying he bought it from someone in his group.

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jan 30, 2019)

Yes ammo from the saw group on FB. 
It needed a topend and someone else gave me a hyway for it. 
The muffler got a little loose on my purple one today. I retightened it and it’s all good. 
How many tanks do you have on yours now bedford? My high idle works also


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 30, 2019)

5 I think. The 380 has been worked more. A huge tree lost it's top and bottom end is still attached by about 1/8 and top it landed across two others and pushing a third. The closest trees trunk is bent and looks like a knee cap...scary...I have been cutting trees under it so I can cause one to shake it lose and it was a few pounds lighter. When I clean it all up it will be 660 all the way. Weather and wind need to calm some. I work slow.

We need to keep a close eye on them.

http://thechainsawkitguy.com
https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## ammoaddict (Jan 30, 2019)

Bedford T said:


> 5 I think. The 380 has been worked more. A huge tree lost it's top and bottom end is still attached by about 1/8 and top it landed across two others and pushing a third. The closest trees trunk is bent and looks like a knee cap...scary...I have been cutting trees under it so I can cause one to shake it lose and it was a few pounds lighter. When I clean it all up it will be 660 all the way. Weather and wind need to calm some. I work slow.
> 
> We need to keep a close eye on them.
> 
> ...


Be careful Bedford. Bad things can happen with trees like that.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 30, 2019)

ammoaddict said:


> Be careful Bedford. Bad things can happen with trees like that.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thank you. I said I work slow. I got a path behind two big trees. I have spent 3 days eye balling it from every angle. Sucker is scary. If it we're not for a tight cluster of equal sized big trees I can count on for cover I would rope it off and wait it out. I am a scaredy cat. Lol

http://thechainsawkitguy.com
https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## ammoaddict (Jan 30, 2019)

Bedford T said:


> Thank you. I said I work slow. I got a path behind two big trees. I have spent 3 days eye balling it from every angle. Sucker is scary. If it we're not for a tight cluster of equal sized big trees I can count on for cover I would rope it off and wait it out. I am a scaredy cat. Lol
> 
> http://thechainsawkitguy.com
> https://www.youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


They scare me too. I'm too old to be getting busted up. I have a few big dead pines like that from the last couple storms. I really don't like messing with dead ones because they can break in places you wouldn't expect them to.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 30, 2019)

ammoaddict said:


> They scare me too. I'm too old to be getting busted up. I have a few big dead pines like that from the last couple storms. I really don't like messing with dead ones because they can break in places you wouldn't expect them to.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I got reliable saws, built most. (Chest out) just gotta stay outta the way of falling objects. Lol

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Bedford T (Feb 1, 2019)

XX mentioned the tuning , I forgot to mention this. I saw a video that somehow is tagged and shows up with one of my 070 videos. Its of what i believe to be a pair of Asian guys tuning the 070 in an industrial setting and they were tuning by ear. I bet that's how the blue ones are tuned. I will check mine when I get time. I was running it like they sent it on purpose, I will check it though. Since you gave the needle positions I will clock those too. because they could use the needles as a guide if they match positions


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Mar 31, 2019)

Looks like the blue 660 needs a top end. It’s had around 14-16 gallons. 
The lower ring snagged the exhaust port. The lower ring has wear and the top doesn’t. 
All the bearings feel ok even the wrist pin bearing. It’s had a good oil at 40:1 that could of helped the bearings.


----------



## Bedford T (Mar 31, 2019)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> Looks like the blue 660 needs a top end. It’s had around 14-16 gallons.
> The lower ring snagged the exhaust port. The lower ring has wear and the top doesn’t.
> All the bearings feel ok even the wrist pin bearing. It’s had a good oil at 40:1 that could of helped the bearings.


That bearing looks a little better than past. I predicted a season of firewood. 

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Mar 31, 2019)

The bearing did look a little better. 
The blue saw ran good while it did. 
If the ring end gap was checked and chamfer the ports it may could have last. 
Has anyone put a lot of hours on one yet? 
I know the kit saws last a good while when built and upgraded. 
Another cheap top end is going on the blue saw. We’ll see if it makes it though the summer


----------



## Rags (Sep 6, 2019)

Hello folks, thought I would mention that I made a couple of post over in the 660 build thread about fuel & oil leaks that may be of help to someone as they were generated by my purchase of 2 of the G660 saws. I am VERY happy with the investment in the saws after a few mods/repairs, at this point they are only a month or so old though.

I also have a question. Has anyone else found that the air filter can be installed 180 degrees upsidedown? I found out the hard way, everything looked ok but..... it doesn't seal worth a darn.
As you can guess it ingested some crap. Fortunately I only ran 2 tanks through it that way before discovering my mistake. I have now put a paint mark on the top of the filter & also made a thin foam gasket that is glued to the mounting surface on the saw to guarantee a good seal.


----------



## Huskybill (Sep 6, 2019)

I’m thinking it’s less aggravating to rebuild a old non running 
Husqvarna then try one of these saws, it sounds like they haven’t perfected there quality yet.


----------



## Bedford T (Sep 6, 2019)

Rags said:


> Hello folks, thought I would mention that I made a couple of post over in the 660 build thread about fuel & oil leaks that may be of help someone as they were generated by my purchase of 2 of the G660 saws. I am VERY happy with the investment in the saws after a few mods/repairs, at this point they are only a month or so old though.
> 
> I also have a question. Has anyone else found that the air filter can be installed 180 degrees upsidedown? I found out the hard way, everything looked ok but..... it doesn't seal worth a darn.
> As you can guess it ingested some crap. Fortunately I only ran 2 tanks through it that way before discovering my mistake. I have now put a paint mark on the top of the filter & also made a thin foam gasket that is glued to the mounting surface on the saw to guarantee a good seal.


The quailty changes. I have never heard of that problem. It sounds like a filter issue. Photos are the best way to sort out a new problem. I had a guy contact me on youtube about some new issues that related directly to the cases which we had only seen one minor issue in the past. The 660 and 070 cases are affected. No one has mentioned the filter. I would love to see what you are talking about.

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Derrinx (Jan 10, 2020)

I have one coming for use on a milling project I'm hoping it works out just fine. I will run it hard milling some slabs out of a 30" red oak that's been drying for 2 years. I have a gut feeling I'll end up getting a 395xp anyway, but I figured this was worth the try at 1/3rd the cost.


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 10, 2020)

I just started a project to replace the top kit after it quit while I was cutting due to a snagged ring. I took the top off last summer and got a new job that has kept me busy learning. I found my notes. The cylinder had no gasket, nothing between case and cylinder. AND the 4 bolts were only hand tight. I shoulda checked all that but I wanted to see how long it lasted out of the box. i also made note that generally the assembly was spot on otherwise.

Obviously there were problems.

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 10, 2020)

Loose bolts, missing gasket. Assembly "spot on".

Cool... In the mean time I'm starting my 394xp mill saw build. All OEM and I'll have a wrench on every bolt so I'll know they're tight. I should be into it for less than $300 all said and done. That's cases split all new wear parts. Still can't figure out why people mess with this junk.


----------



## Derrinx (Jan 10, 2020)

cuinrearview said:


> Loose bolts, missing gasket. Assembly "spot on".
> 
> Cool... In the mean time I'm starting my 394xp mill saw build. All OEM and I'll have a wrench on every bolt so I'll know they're tight. I should be into it for less than $300 all said and done. That's cases split all new wear parts. Still can't figure out why people mess with this junk.




You know the answer. It's a quick easy solution to a complicated problem of milling with a 90cc saw.

I'm gonna go through it and make sure mr Chong tightened everything and nothing is missing. Then I'm gonna pound on it milling a huge red oak. If it explodes on me I'll return it on amazon and man up and buy a 395xp


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 10, 2020)

Derrinx said:


> You know the answer. It's a quick easy solution to a complicated problem of milling with a 90cc saw.
> 
> I'm gonna go through it and make sure mr Chong tightened everything and nothing is missing. Then I'm gonna pound on it milling a huge red oak. If it explodes on me I'll return it on amazon and man up and buy a 395xp


I got my Granberg in Oct. Gave myself a $400 budget to build or buy a saw for it. OEM is the only option for me. I quickly decided a 394 or 395 was the only thing that could pull and oil a 36" stock on a mill. I had a few people scoff at my budget. Couple months of watching and reaching out is all it took. The Chinese prey on our "gotta have it now" culture. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Derrinx (Jan 10, 2020)

cuinrearview said:


> I got my Granberg in Oct. Gave myself a $400 budget to build or buy a saw for it. OEM is the only option for me. I quickly decided a 394 or 395 was the only thing that could pull and oil a 36" stock on a mill. I had a few people scoff at my budget. Couple months of watching and reaching out is all it took. The Chinese prey on our "gotta have it now" culture. Good things come to those who wait.



Correct.

I'm glad you we're able to build a quality setup for 400$ and X hours of your time ($?). I hope it mills miles of boards. I don't have the luxury of time or determination to scour the web. I want to head to the cabin, and get to milling. I only got 6 feet into my first ever top cut and I'm addicted. Add to the fact that my 700$ 562XP is a vapor locking POS, I don't have much faith in OEM OR cheap knockoff. Everything is a dice roll. My 20 year old pooolan WILD THANG starts first or third pull all the time. My "pro" saw quits on me when I run it and it's above 80 degrees. Took it to the dealer I bought it from, and they did diddly. Said they couldn't replicate the problem. Try running the saw...

Why do new saws need to be filled with computers? How much "better are 2020 saws than 2005 saws? I imagine not much. Maybe better AV systems. That's its. The EPA ruins everything fun. I was hoping in this case the old design of the G660 will actually yield a better saw than the mtronics and autotunes of 2020. Realistically that's unlikely. But Amazon has a great return policy. Like I said, I'll test it out. If it survives milling for 6 hours straight, I'll consider it a winner. Otherwise, I'll have to pony up for a 90CC OEM


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 11, 2020)

Derrinx said:


> Correct.
> 
> I'm glad you we're able to build a quality setup for 400$ and X hours of your time ($?). I hope it mills miles of boards. I don't have the luxury of time or determination to scour the web. I want to head to the cabin, and get to milling. I only got 6 feet into my first ever top cut and I'm addicted. Add to the fact that my 700$ 562XP is a vapor locking POS, I don't have much faith in OEM OR cheap knockoff. Everything is a dice roll. My 20 year old pooolan WILD THANG starts first or third pull all the time. My "pro" saw quits on me when I run it and it's above 80 degrees. Took it to the dealer I bought it from, and they did diddly. Said they couldn't replicate the problem. Try running the saw...
> 
> Why do new saws need to be filled with computers? How much "better are 2020 saws than 2005 saws? I imagine not much. Maybe better AV systems. That's its. The EPA ruins everything fun. I was hoping in this case the old design of the G660 will actually yield a better saw than the mtronics and autotunes of 2020. Realistically that's unlikely. But Amazon has a great return policy. Like I said, I'll test it out. If it survives milling for 6 hours straight, I'll consider it a winner. Otherwise, I'll have to pony up for a 90CC OEM


You might consider the 070 for milling. It's a big pig that you just leave tied up in your mill because it's to heavy to be worth anything to most users. But OMG is it a milling machine. Better oiler, bigger chain and capable of pulling longer loops through wood.

I would bet you have a air leak in your husky or a fuel delivery issue which could be as simple as a bad vent or stiff fuel line in the tank causing the filter to come out of the fuel when it lives on its side milling. If you had the simple testing equipment you could track down the problem or a dealer with a better service dept 

chainsaw kits and packing lists
http://thechainsawkitguy.com
http://YouTube.com/c/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Derrinx (Jan 11, 2020)

Bedford T said:


> You might consider the 070 for milling. It's a big pig that you just leave tied up in your mill because it's to heavy to be worth anything to most users. But OMG is it a milling machine. Better oiler, bigger chain and capable of pulling longer loops through wood.
> 
> I would bet you have a air leak in your husky or a fuel delivery issue which could be as simple as a bad vent or stiff fuel line in the tank causing the filter to come out of the fuel when it lives on its side milling. If you had the simple testing equipment you could track down the problem or a dealer with a better service dept
> 
> ...



We'll see how it goes. I'm just really excited to flip over my first slab and make a dining room table with it. 

This YouTube video is exactly my problem. No faulty vent because the fuel doesnt hiss when I unscrew it. The comments in the video are all over the spectrum.  They guy in one comment said the biggest help was mutilating his engine cover to help vent it.

Fact is, is a poorly designed saw for "pro" users.


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 11, 2020)

Derrinx said:


> We'll see how it goes. I'm just really excited to flip over my first slab and make a dining room table with it.
> 
> This YouTube video is exactly my problem. No faulty vent because the fuel doesnt hiss when I unscrew it. The comments in the video are all over the spectrum. They guy in one comment said the biggest help was mutilating his engine cover to help vent it.
> 
> Fact is, is a poorly designed saw for "pro" users.


I will leave you with that. But testing it is a long way from a hiss. Heat can sure cause problems.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 11, 2020)

Here is the new top being installed and tested. Should be visible soon.



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedford T (Jan 11, 2020)

They are strange folks. They used a proper brake band. But they sold a zillion without a pin.






http://thechainsawkitguy.com

https://youtube.com/the1chainsawguy


----------



## Derrinx (Jan 11, 2020)

Got mine today. Tested it on a rotten ash stump. Impressed with the power


----------



## lauren (Jan 12, 2020)

Ive had mine since April and maybe close to 10gal. of fuel through it now, carb went sour about a month ago just put on a tilly hs-320, saw came with no rubber seal at the oil pump, chain adjuster felt crunchy, as time goes by I have been changing rubber parts to stihl parts


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 12, 2020)

The one I been testing out. Only got a 24" bar but buried in ash testing. 

Only things I changed, Decomp, plug, and now prefilter. 

Been running 40:1 since new. Like I do with everything.


----------



## harwester (Jul 13, 2021)

Bedford T said:


> Is this a mean purple machine or is it blue? I just got one last week. It is exactly the same as the kit just blue and without the opportunity to improve it. I see where the rotor still breaks. Do you disassemble it for preventive stuff or run it until its done? I could smell gas, maybe they test them.
> 
> anyone using one? I have not cranked it.
> 
> ...



Really very good color.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 15, 2021)

Remle said:


> I guess the question here is should patents last forever? At some point it ceases to be theft and actually becomes a service to the public. I mean Stihl hasn’t sold some of these saws here in decades. Farmertec is producing parts and new saws that will likely keep some of these saws in service decades from now. Making counterfeits is unethical, but making reproductions or replacement parts is not.


I doubt whether the Chinese care if they're committing a crime or not, who's gonna stop them?


----------



## Jhenderson (Jul 15, 2021)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I doubt whether the Chinese care if they're committing a crime or not, who's gonna stop them?


Maybe those of us with a conscience with the simple act of refusing to purchase them? Remember what Nikita Khrushchev said?” We will hang the Americans, and they will sell us the rope to do it with”. The same can be said about sending money to the Chinese.


----------



## arto_wa (Jul 17, 2021)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> The one I been testing out. Only got a 24" bar but buried in ash testing.
> 
> Only things I changed, Decomp, plug, and now prefilter.
> 
> Been running 40:1 since new. Like I do with everything.



Looks good in the photos.

It's been about half a year - is it still running OK?

I thought the yellow color Holzforma / Farmertec prefilters were pretty good so why change to a different style?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 17, 2021)

arto_wa said:


> Looks good in the photos.
> 
> It's been about half a year - is it still running OK?
> 
> I thought the yellow color Holzforma / Farmertec prefilters were pretty good so why change to a different style?


Yep local guy took it for a bit for big wood cutting. Now a local has it for a milling set up.

I now have papa smurf the real monster for a demo saw. G888 running 3/8 8T just hair bigger then 404 7T

I dont care for OEM or FT style prefilters. Plus HD2 dont come with them either like this one.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jul 17, 2021)

I do love the outerwear stuff, I wish they had some for the 372xp and others.


----------



## Woodslasher (Jul 17, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I do love the outerwear stuff, I wish they had some for the 372xp and others.


An old logger told me to use a cut off sock. It's worked pretty good on my saws with exposed green weenies. I'd have figured with the air injection 372's wouldn't really need a prefilter?


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jul 17, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> An old logger told me to use a cut off sock. It's worked pretty good on my saws with exposed green weenies. I'd have figured with the air injection 372's wouldn't really need a prefilter?


They probably don't but would be waterproof also.


----------



## Woodslasher (Jul 17, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> They probably don't but would be waterproof also.


The socks may be waterproof depending on how often you wash your feet/socks.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 21, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I do love the outerwear stuff, I wish they had some for the 372xp and others.


There is ones that fit the 372 HD, 288 HD, 394 395 HD. I dont recall the numbers on them though. 
Info was saved over on my old chainsaw repair website years back.


----------

